# Bell & Ross Customer Service is a Joke.



## Kobe326 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello . My brand new unworn , unpacked BR 126 GT is broken . Chrono is not zeroing exactly at 12 o'clock . Well, things happen even to more reputable brands . My local watchmaker could easely
fix it but hey I got warranty . First I send email to bell&ross . Then second email . And another . After 3 weeks they responded me. That is a lot of time but maybe in France people think
different or maybe they are very busy working on some in-house movements . I found AD and send watch to France . 3 months passed and I still don't have my watch back . I think 1 month is reasonable ,
2 - that is quite long but 3 is a joke . It's actually four months including waiting for email reply .The repair is very simple it's not B&R grand complication model ? . Bell & Ross has generic movements 
, no watchmaking legacy , sky high prices for what it reperesents , value depreciacion can be 70 % off retail next day after purchase ( I have proof on that) . So they should have at least some quality and 
working customer service . Obviously not in this case . They just got design and marketing , talking about quality , high standartd etc. So good lack to the brand . This is my last piece of bell&ross .
I had many watches , 10 times cheaper had a better service . Watch out .


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Kobe326 said:


> Hello . My brand new unworn , unpacked BR 126 GT is broken . Chrono is not zeroing exactly at 12 o'clock . Well, things happen even to more reputable brands . My local watchmaker could easely
> fix it but hey I got warranty . First I send email to bell&ross . Then second email . And another . After 3 weeks they responded me. That is a lot of time but maybe in France people think
> different or maybe they are very busy working on some in-house movements . I found AD and send watch to France . 3 months passed and I still don't have my watch back . I think 1 month is reasonable ,
> 2 - that is quite long but 3 is a joke . It's actually four months including waiting for email reply .The repair is very simple it's not B&R grand complication model  . Bell & Ross has generic movements
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

I was looking into buying a BR-05. So that looks like I will probably give it a miss.


----------



## joePRS (Jul 9, 2012)

I have found the opposite to be true so maybe this is an isolated incident. I own 8 br and have had to send 2 in for service. Both came back in excellent condition including a free replacement PVD bezel that I nicked, and never asked to be fixed. They just did it and it made me incredibly happy.

I’ve also had quick response even on issues with straps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I was looking into buying a BR-05. So that looks like I will probably give it a miss.


Good idea to use a sample size of one (1) to inform your entire decision from a poster who thinks B&R has no watchmaking history, uses generic movements, is terribly priced with no value retention, but still bought one anyway, and didn't simply send the watch back to the dealer he bought from?


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry you had this kind of experience. If it was a regular occurrence, there would likely be a lot more chatter from other folks. Why don't you call B&R customer service in Miami at 786-454-9730 and explain your situation. At a minimum they should investigate, and give you an explanation, maybe even send you some swag. 

I've contacted B&R at least half a dozen times over the years, and have always received prompt responses from their team within few business days.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

One-Seventy said:


> still bought one anyway, and didn't simply send the watch back to the dealer he bought from?


My guess is he bought it on eBay or somewhere similar and the warranty isn't valid.


----------



## Bluecat128 (Dec 31, 2016)

Kobe326 said:


> Hello . My brand new unworn , unpacked BR 126 GT is broken . Chrono is not zeroing exactly at 12 o'clock . Well, things happen even to more reputable brands . My local watchmaker could easely
> fix it but hey I got warranty . First I send email to bell&ross . Then second email . And another . After 3 weeks they responded me. That is a lot of time but maybe in France people think
> different or maybe they are very busy working on some in-house movements . I found AD and send watch to France . 3 months passed and I still don't have my watch back . I think 1 month is reasonable ,
> 2 - that is quite long but 3 is a joke . It's actually four months including waiting for email reply .The repair is very simple it's not B&R grand complication model ? . Bell & Ross has generic movements
> ...


I sent two of my Bell & Ross (123's) to the Miami Service Center. I called and the Service DIRECTOR listened to my list of issues and told me of the lack of a 'black' dial ring (old models of the 123). I said white is fine, I had a great experience with them. That's why I prefer them over owning a Seiko. Seiko used to have a Service Center (USA) in Torrance.... horrible service. That's why I always keep at least one ROUND, 123 in my collection to date!


----------

